# Cubase 10.30 Update



## MarcusD (Jun 26, 2019)

New update has just landed:

https://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads/cubase_10.html

Anyone given it a spin yet? Not able to have a look until tonight.

Seems like theres quite a few fixes + ARA2 support has now a been added.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for info! 
Time to check: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewforum.php?f=282
Low activity - good update
Much activity - don't install


----------



## JazzDude (Jun 26, 2019)

here a German! Video



in english but shorter


quote from Steinberg:
New Feature ARA 2 support is now available with this version. This feature can be found under the Extensions heading.
There are three ways to apply ARA-capable Extensions to an audio event:
- Audio Menu > Extensions > Choose Extensions (e.g. Melodyne)
- Context Menu on Audio Events > Extensions > Choose Extensions
- Info Line in project window for selected Audio Events > Extensions > There you can either select an Extension, or you can read which Extension is already active for the selected event. 

The Extension item only appears if ARA-enabled extensions have been found by Cubase. If there is nothing on the system, you won't be able to see it in the menu.

Version History of the latest UPDATE
http://download.steinberg.net/downl...10/10.0.30/Cubase_10.0.30_Version_History.pdf


----------



## Synetos (Jun 26, 2019)

Installed without any errors and things seems snappier. Cubase bootup was faster and project loaded faster.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 26, 2019)

The Nuendo point update with ARA support is out as well. Apparently in both Cubase and Nuendo there’s major issues with 64 bit processing, using 32 bit works.

There’s problems with tracks which have multiple lanes after using ARA on them - in fact if you look at the forums it appears there’s quite a few issues so I’ll certainly be holding off updating just for now.

If you do want to risk it you must to update Melodyne in order for it to show in the new ‘Extensions’ menu in Cubase/Nuendo.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for pointing out the Melodyne update tip, Chaz! Been using the 10.1 update for Nuendo all day. No issues on my end yet.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 26, 2019)

If you launched version 10.0.20 (and closed for update) before updating to 10.0.30, you must restart your PC. Personally, I could not reopen my current project with 10.0.30 before restarting PC.
Other than that, no problem.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 27, 2019)

thanks for the heads up. I really appreciate Steinberg's detailed release notes.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 27, 2019)

10.0.30 has drastically improved performance on my mac! I have been doing methodical performance testing with various DAW's, look how much Cubase improved with this update:







Honestly I had written off Cubase10 on my mac for the time being due to performance, but with this update, its way back on the radar again for me. Bravo Steinberg!!


----------



## Dietz (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info, @Dewdman42 - the graphics says "Cubase 10 + VEP", though. Is this just an oversight?


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 28, 2019)

Good to see Mac users are finally getting perfomance gains!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dietz said:


> Thanks for the info, @Dewdman42 - the graphics says "Cubase 10 + VEP", though. Is this just an oversight?



Both plots are the performance of the vsl E.T demo project played back from cubase using vep 7 for the instruments and mirpro. The label is not great because the googlesheet behind it is being used also for another chart with other daws. I can maybe fix that. Anyway they are both with vep7. The one called cubase10+vep is cubase 10.0.30

It should be noted that under 10.0.20 without vep I was not able to even play the project, it would crap out audio after about 15 seconds. So the only performance test I could complete using all the same project conditions as everything else was by combining cubase with vep. 

However, under 10.0.30 the project can be played back with or without vep, with only a 1% difference of average cpu usage when both guis are showing.

more info here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/daw-performance-test-results.82659/


----------



## goalie composer (Jun 28, 2019)

Opened up my template in the new release and I'm also seeing significant improvements in the audio performance meter. Fingers crossed this holds up in real world tests (ie projects) and hopefully steinberg continues to make improvements in this area!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 28, 2019)

goalie composer said:


> Opened up my template in the new release and I'm also seeing significant improvements in the audio performance meter. Fingers crossed this holds up in real world tests (ie projects) and hopefully steinberg continues to make improvements in this area!


Are you PC or Mac?


----------



## goalie composer (Jun 28, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Are you PC or Mac?


Mac


----------



## AllanH (Jun 28, 2019)

I've took the update and so far it's been working well. No new issues, and everything seems slightly snappier. I did not notice any quicker load times, but I think save times are faster.

I have yet to update my (older) melodyne, so I have not tried any of the ARA integrations.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jun 28, 2019)

No marked improvement on performance for PC. But overall a nice update.


----------



## greggybud (Jun 28, 2019)

It's interesting, since the release of C7, that users for whatever reasons are not taking more advantage of the built-in tools in the mix console(s). 

With this said, the console meters that vanished in C10 are back with this update....not that many would notice.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 29, 2019)

greggybud said:


> It's interesting, since the release of C7, that users for whatever reasons are not taking more advantage of the built-in tools in the mix console(s).
> 
> With this said, the console meters that vanished in C10 are back with this update....not that many would notice.



Well since the re-vamp of the channel strip I am trying to use it more. As I mentioned in the thread about saturation I haven’t tried that yet but I am using the Pre section rather than using my 3rd party EQ for the filters.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2019)

greggybud said:


> It's interesting, since the release of C7, that users for whatever reasons are not taking more advantage of the built-in tools in the mix console(s).
> 
> With this said, the console meters that vanished in C10 are back with this update....not that many would notice.



The built in tools are good, but personally I feel the implimentation of some are poor I.E the channel strip. The whole mixer should be a clean lunchbox format, not a vertically scrollable mess. It puts a lot of people off using the built in channel strip tools, I'd rather open the channel editor to use the strip, then try use the mixer for strip settings..


----------



## greggybud (Jun 29, 2019)

MarcusD said:


> The built in tools are good, but personally I feel the implimentation of some are poor I.E the channel strip. The whole mixer should be a clean lunchbox format, not a vertically scrollable mess. It puts a lot of people off using the built in channel strip tools, I'd rather open the channel editor to use the strip, then try use the mixer for strip settings..


I shouldn't be a "vertically scrollable mess" unless the user insists on too much being open at once. There are options about how it will be seen as well as how for example the inserts etc are shown. I hate the skinny scroll bars there. I think most users feel or believe like you, and therefore are focusing more on the channel editor. Especially younger users who have no background with a real mix console. 

When C7 was released I personally thought "wow this is wonderful!" But in reality, I was on the fast track of more Waves, UAD, Soundtoys etc...and sub-consciously sort of forgot about the console. Maybe I thought higher quality through 3rd party? I know UAD for emulations not available in the console, makes sense. And task specific tools such as Massenburgs MDWEQ for precision EQ surgery, or if I feel I need a top EQ FabFilter3. But personally, I can't help but wonder if I should have given these tools more chances over the years. 

The beta group has discussed whether or not the improved channel editor will revive interest for the 3 consoles. And there is more channel editor improvements to come in a few months! Regardless, I'm very happy the meters are back!


----------



## greggybud (Jun 29, 2019)

ChazC said:


> Well since the re-vamp of the channel strip I am trying to use it more. As I mentioned in the thread about saturation I haven’t tried that yet but I am using the Pre section rather than using my 3rd party EQ for the filters.



When you purchased the 3rd party filter EQ, did you feel obligated to use it vs. the built-in one? Or maybe the question is why you purchased it assuming it wasn't free?

I too am trying to use it a bit more. So far, my feelings are along the lines of what I like about for example all the UAD 1176's. The 1176's seem to work more quickly in a mix vs. the console compressors.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 29, 2019)

@greggybud Yeah, the whole look of the Steinberg mix consoles is shocking. They look horrible. Really horrible. Especially if you come from an analogue background and are used to physical mixing desk operation.

The only thing Pro Tools still has going for it IMO is that it’s mix window is by far the best looking mixer on any DAW available. It’s just a shame everything else in it (with possibly the exception of ease of audio editing) isn’t up to the same level as any other DAW available!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 29, 2019)

It has a few more things going for it. If you read the AdmiralBumbleBee reports, PT is the only one that keeps passing all these fader noise and automation timing tests with flying colors, pretty much all other DAW's have all sorts of quirks. Is that worth the price Avid wants to subscribe? Not for me.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 29, 2019)

greggybud said:


> When you purchased the 3rd party filter EQ, did you feel obligated to use it vs. the built-in one? Or maybe the question is why you purchased it assuming it wasn't free?
> 
> I too am trying to use it a bit more. So far, my feelings are along the lines of what I like about for example all the UAD 1176's. The 1176's seem to work more quickly in a mix vs. the console compressors.



I was using 3rd party plugins for years before I even looked at Cubase/Nuendo. I switched from analogue workflow with Pro Tools 5 so I already had my workflow entrenched in 3rd party pluginswhich is why, as well as the Cubase mixer looking terrible, I never even looked at the in-built strip. With the re-vamp the strip has become more usable but the mixer still looks a real mess but I am trying to use it more.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 29, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Is that worth the price Avid wants to subscribe? Not for me.



Without de-railing the thread - Avid derailed Pro Tools as soon as they introduced their extortion plan of ‘support’ subscriptions for permanent licenses - that’s where I got off the Avid train. Their latest move is even more insulting especially with how they sold the original subscription plan to the user base. “This new plan will enable us to roll out updates more frequently”. Yeah right.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 29, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> It has a few more things going for it. If you read the AdmiralBumbleBee reports, PT is the only one that keeps passing all these fader noise and automation timing tests with flying colors



Numbers on a page at the end of the day - find me one client that has complained about fader noise or micro delays in automation! 

I just really wish Steinberg would take a look at the mixer. Even the colour scheme is off-putting. I really am trying to use the in-built strip more but as MarcusD said, it’s a vertical scrolling mess if you put everything you need onto the mix screen. So for now it’s just the Pre section getting used really.

I went touchscreen a couple of years back but I’m now looking at getting a fader bank again so I can go back to having my second screen dedicated to the channel editor/plugin windows - just because the mix window is such a mess. It’s infuriating really.


----------



## greggybud (Jun 29, 2019)

ChazC said:


> They look horrible. Really horrible. Especially if you come from an analogue background and are used to physical mixing desk operation.



I have abused plenty of very expensive real desks, so yes I come from a real analog background.




I really like the look. Or maybe we are not addressing the same thing? I don't like the skinny scroll bar. I guess if you want really real looking you go with Reaper and one of those really real looking skins, but that has plenty of drawbacks. What is bad about the colors? Do you have the rack settings configured the way you wish? (the separate down arrow next to the racks down arrow)

If someone could give a step-by-step repro of what is meant by a "vertical scrolling mess" I might agree, but so far it works for me.


----------



## ChazC (Jun 29, 2019)

greggybud said:


> If someone could give a step-by-step repro of what is meant by a "vertical scrolling mess" I might agree, but so far it works for me.



If it works for you that's great - it doesn't work for me.

I like to have my fundamental mixing controls readily available, not having to scroll through or click drop downs to get to them (how many analogue desks do you know where you have to open a drawer or reach under the table to get to your EQ controls?!)  .

That's why I find Console 1 far more conducive to the creative mixing process than the Cubase channel strip hence it very rarely gets used - which is a shame.

Does anyone here use the CC121 - does that improve the situation at all? I'd be curious to find out.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 29, 2019)

a


greggybud said:


> I shouldn't be a "vertically scrollable mess" unless the user insists on too much being open at once. There are options about how it will be seen as well as how for example the inserts etc are shown. I hate the skinny scroll bars there. I think most users feel or believe like you, and therefore are focusing more on the channel editor. Especially younger users who have no background with a real mix console.



Apologies, my explanation was poorly worded... Here's what Im trying to explain. The issue I have is with the design of the strip in the mixer. Logically it makes sense but the implementation of it could be better from a design point of view. My problem with the built-in strip is that it starts to become cumbersome with a lot of scrolling / expanding & closing of boxes / features that are taking-up a LOT of wasted space.

Expanding all the strip slots (EQ, Compressor, Shaper, Tape, Limiter etc...(Not the inserts, sends etc...) means you need to scroll up & down to view them constantly, regardless of the channel width. If you want to utilise the strip + inserts, sends etc... the mixer becomes counterproductive in the sense you're having to navigate in a unnecessary fashion to do a simple task. This is because all the boxes, menus and text acumilate causing visual congestion. It could be more streamlined and de-cluttered so you're not messing around so much.

For me, opening the channel editor is far easier (only I want to use the strip features) simply because everything is right there with no messing. 2 tabs vs the 6 expandable strip tabs (wich BTW are SLOW as hell when re-ordering) is more efficient to work with. It has nothing to do with having any sort of experience on a mixing console. I've worked on a console in the past, this should be a smooth experience. It just isnt. If Steinberg want people to utilize the in-built features more they need to implement them better by design. It's as simple as that. (no offence to the guys at Steinberg)

The Strip could work better if was actually a part of the channel fader. Then from the left tabs (where zones are) have a separate tab that allows you to switch between each tool in the strip (like mixhub). From the fader you could have a pop out region, that lets you re-order the signal chain for the strip too.

Here's a quick pick of what I mean, by no means do I think this is how they should do it. But it's much easier to work with IMO. Also save's confusion on what I'm trying to explain.. (Sorry to derail the thread with this)


----------



## Buddy (Jun 29, 2019)

I was hoping this would make Vocalign Project 3 work in Cubase. No luck yet. Seems like it won't let you pull in any guide track outside of the clip you've currently loaded the extension on.

Anyone figured this out?


----------



## greggybud (Jun 30, 2019)

MarcusD said:


> you need to scroll up & down to view them constantly, regardless of the channel width. If you want to utilise the strip + inserts, sends etc... the mixer becomes counterproductive in the sense you're having to navigate in a unnecessary fashion to do a simple task. This is because all the boxes, menus and text acumilate causing visual congestion. It could be more streamlined and de-cluttered so you're not messing around so much.
> 
> For me, opening the channel editor is far easier (only I want to use the strip features) simply because everything is right there with no messing. 2 tabs vs the 6 expandable strip tabs




Okay thank you for the explanation. I get it. And I too use the channel editor much more often than the 3 consoles.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 30, 2019)

I’ve been getting a lot of hangs and hard crashes using ARA Melodyne in the latest version.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 30, 2019)

rolled back to 10.0.20, found 10.0.30 very sticky at loading project, no marked improvement feel very relaxed and confident with 10.0.20 and not prepared to go through head bangs trying to figure out why things are suddenly braking in new updates.

I guess the program needs to grow but i am not prepared to Beta test for them and run around in circles.


----------



## brenneisen (Jun 30, 2019)

greggybud said:


> I really like the look.



how did you get yours colored?


----------



## DS_Joost (Jul 1, 2019)

MarcusD said:


> a
> 
> Apologies, my explanation was poorly worded... Here's what Im trying to explain. The issue I have is with the design of the strip in the mixer. Logically it makes sense but the implementation of it could be better from a design point of view. My problem with the built-in strip is that it starts to become cumbersome with a lot of scrolling / expanding & closing of boxes / features that are taking-up a LOT of wasted space.
> 
> ...




Reason does this. It's pretty cool. Though the rest of the program wouldn't be your cup of tea, the mixer shines in my opinion!


----------



## greggybud (Jul 1, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> how did you get yours colored?



What part are you referring to?

If you mean the mix console tools, it's in color preferences, then completely open the tree to see everything and alter your colors.

At this moment due to a bug, once you get things the way you want, don't save it as a preset. Instead, close Cubase, then restart and it should open with your color settings. If you don't do this, Cubase restarts with everything reset factory default.


----------



## brenneisen (Jul 1, 2019)

greggybud said:


> What part are you referring to?


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone exporting to locators and it adding extra length? Very annoying for game audio, I've been using ProTools and my work flow has decreased


----------



## greggybud (Jul 1, 2019)

brenneisen said:


>


Yes that's in the color preferences. Same place you choose the basic colors, backgrounds etc. Fully open it and those color options are there.


----------



## shomynik (Jul 1, 2019)

Dracarys said:


> Anyone exporting to locators and it adding extra length? Very annoying for game audio, I've been using ProTools and my work flow has decreased


Woa, that's a dealbraker for making loops. I will not update then. Thank you for this report.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 1, 2019)

With mp3 it always happens. That's how this format works. Unless you are talking different formats as well? 

- Piotr


----------



## shomynik (Jul 2, 2019)

Pietro said:


> With mp3 it always happens. That's how this format works. Unless you are talking different formats as well?
> 
> - Piotr


that is true

@Dracarys Is that mp3?


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 2, 2019)

Pietro said:


> With mp3 it always happens. That's how this format works. Unless you are talking different formats as well?
> 
> - Piotr



Any format/bitrate/sample rate/sound card. It's also very random, 10% of the time it works properly, or at certain tempos. Tried deleting all stock and 3rd party vsts incase it was a latency thing, didnt work.

I've been having this issue since cubase 6, upgraded to 9 and it was fixed, then randomly became an issue again. Just upgraded to 10.0.3 from 10, same issue.

I may have over exaggerated with my workflow, I only loop in ProTools after everything is mixed. The way I loop seamlessly takes less than 5 minutes. ProTools never adds extra time to the end of a wav, same with Logic. Currently talking to steinberg support, hopefully next update resolves it.

Other people having the same issue:

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38874

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=250&t=132843&p=870952#p870952


----------



## Pietro (Jul 2, 2019)

Hmm... Strange. I haven't noticed it over here and I have been working on 8.5 until 10 came out. Any ways to reproduce? 

- Piotr


----------



## JeeTee (Jul 2, 2019)

There seems to be a new, fairly major bug for those working with virtual synths and instruments, introduced in 10.0.30. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads-up.

Midi track mutes when switching channels...

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=163495


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 2, 2019)

JeeTee said:


> There seems to be a new, fairly major bug for those working with virtual synths and instruments, introduced in 10.0.30. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads-up.
> 
> Midi track mutes when switching channels...
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=163495


So we get faster loading times and project handling... but we lose something valuable too

Hahaha, such is the world of software development


----------



## greggybud (Jul 2, 2019)

brenneisen said:


>


I was wrong about opening a "tree." All you have to do is edit>preferences>user interface>mix console rack colors.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 4, 2019)

JeeTee said:


> There seems to be a new, fairly major bug for those working with virtual synths and instruments, introduced in 10.0.30. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads-up.
> 
> Midi track mutes when switching channels...
> 
> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=286&t=163495



This thing is driving me crazy ! Why on earth would they do something like this ?


----------



## AllanH (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm not sure why I have not run into this midi-mute issue, but at least I'll know to go back to 10.0.20.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 4, 2019)

Same here, back to the previous version. This is a real workflow killer. I'm always switching tracks and opening/closing the MIDI Editor during playback, so this is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## JamieLang (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone know how to roll back to 10.0.20? I upgraded....I'm gonna say last week...and it's been freezing a lot (Win10) ever since. I've not had Cubase freeze on me since I stopped trying to run it on OSX.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 4, 2019)

An update was just released, and the issue has been fixed. Hallelujah brothers !


----------

